

Milton Friedman's Free To Choose - pinchyfingers
http://www.freetochoose.tv/

======
hebejebelus
I hate sites that don't tell me what they are at first glance. I don't know
what this is and I'm not going to watch a video to find out. I am an average
user with a short attention span, and I'd give you advice on targeting people
like me, only I'm not sure what it is you do and whether average users are
your target audience.

Please. All it takes is a paragraph. Hell, you don't even have an "About"
page.

Edit: I'm sorry that this sounds unnecessarily harsh, but it bugs me to hell
that I have no idea about what I'm looking at. =]

~~~
pinchyfingers
Uh, I'd think it speaks for itself. Milton Friedman is pretty well known - he
was a leader of Chicago school economics. This is a TV series that he produced
that explains the mechanics of the free market.

What is it you want as way of explanation? I figured Hacker News is a place
where people might be interested in capitalism.

~~~
hebejebelus
That would have been enough. I neither own a TV nor live in the USA (where I
imagine he's more well-known?), and while I do spend the greater part of my
life on the internet, I had never come across his name before.

Thanks for clearing that up. =]

------
racecar789
I like how Friedman explains his logic in the first half of each video, then
in the second half, invites 5 people with opposite opinions to his own and
debates them. The older series is better.

This video (and also Commanding Heights shown on PBS) had a great impact on my
economic views.

Nothing causes more harm than good intentions.

------
mkramlich
i like the simple site layout. i wish more sites were like this. easier on my
eyes and brain and easier on my computer. one design suggestion I have is to
add some kind of About blurb or page.

------
kokoito
Awesome.

